# Best place to find used reel mowers



## Turftoe

So I'm trying to get ahead of the game here. I have a manual reel mower, but its lowest hoc is 1 1/8". I have been looking for a gas powered reel mower and after seeing the prices for them new, I have decided to buy used and keep my wife from having a stroke.

Currently my yard is unlevel and recovering and I'm planning to tackle my first leveling project next April. So I have some time to look around and attempt to get a good deal before I try to cut reel low.

Just wondering if anyone has and good sites to shop used mowers/equipment. I've been looking on CL but many of the mowers look rough and beaten. Also, is it better to buy in the off season?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nt5000

@BryanThigpen :thumbup: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4202#p76653 I like his mower but you are much closer so it's probably a better deal for you.

Also there is a weeks auction going on now. (also closer to you  )https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4234#p77200


----------



## Ral1121

Based on your location I would do the weeks auction. In the last one, John Deere's went for less then $200 and toros were around $300. I believe you are close enough too where you could make a trip to check them out before you bid and if you win one could also drive down to pick it up instead of paying shipping. There are in moultre, ga.


----------



## dacoyne

I found mine here https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/


----------



## rhanna

I bought mine off of facebook marketplace and it wasn't listed on craigslist


----------



## g-man

Check this thread out: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=156&p=1973


----------



## Turftoe

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will definitely look into the auction, it sounds like I could get one for a steal.

I have found one on CL, but I'm new to these types of mowers... It's listed for $50 and says the carb needs to be replaced. Is it worth it?


----------



## Ral1121

I would look at jumping straight to a greens mower. You will end up wanting to upgrade once you see what a difference a powered reel mower makes. Greens mowers a less finicky then a McLane Tru cut or trimmer. They are a little bit more up front but will give you a better cut and last longer. Parts are also readily available.


----------



## jimbeckel

I found a sweet 20 inch tru cut on craigslist, the guy was north of atlanta and i live in huntsville Al. He met me halfway, the reel mower is superior to a rotary and is a game changer with bermuda. I plan on leveling my yard next year and changing up my fertilzers.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Turftoe That McLane looks OK. Wether it's a good deal depends on if you are ready to get you hands dirty. The dirty carb excuse on Craigslist is a good catch all phrase for anything not running. The carbs on those old Briggs are not as cheap as the newer ones too. If your willing to put in the work to mess with the carb and also backlap the reel then 50 bucks might not be too bad. I'm guessing something else might pop up if your a little patient(and believe me, I know it's hard to be patient when your getting your first REEL).


----------



## Turftoe

SGrabs33 said:


> @Turftoe That McLane looks OK. Wether it's a good deal depends on if you are ready to get you hands dirty. The dirty carb excuse on Craigslist is a good catch all phrase for anything not running. The carbs on those old Briggs are not as cheap as the newer ones too. If your willing to put in the work to mess with the carb and also backlap the reel then 50 bucks might not be too bad. I'm guessing something else might pop up if your a little patient(and believe me, I know it's hard to be patient when your getting your first REEL).


Thanks for the info! I have been looking at the weeks auction and I think I will end up buying from them. I like the ability to call and talk to the people who have had their hands on the machines and they're happy to tell you about them.


----------

